# festival prices



## carly6661 (May 26, 2015)

Hey! Hope this is in the right forum!

I have the opportunity to photograph a festival. I've never done a festival before and I'm really not sure how to price it.
It's a 2 day festival and some of the money made from it is going to charity. It's to be arranged that I get picked up and taken to the festival I think, because on public transport it would take over 2 hours for me to get there.

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2015)

How much actual time do you envision spending at the event?  How much in post?  What are the deliverables?  This could be anywhere from no cost to $2500.  A better approach, since you don't seem to have all your math worked out, might be to ask the event staff what their budget is, and work around that.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2015)

What country are you in? (No location in profile.)
Where you are has implications regarding copyright, and model/property releases if any of the photos you make will be used for commercial purposes. In the USA, selling prints is usually considered an editorial use, not a commercial use.
Do you have a legal registered business, with errors and omissions (E&O) insurance, business liability insurance? 
It sounds like it will be just you? No assistant, or 2?

Like John (tirediron), you don't say what the festival organizers expect you to deliver for the money they pay you.
Have they said what they want?
Do you know about use licensing your copyrights to the event so they can use the photos for their future advertising/promotion?
It sounds like the festival expects to make money from your photographs, even though it's very likely they will only have a legal right to do that if you sell, or give them, use licensing rights.
If so. Who will be buying the photos - festival participants/visitors?
Will you be making any prints on site? Do you have a online store? Does the festival have an online store?

As far as the math, you need to know how much it costs you to shoot the job - your cost-of-doing-business - which is your 'break even' point.


----------

